# Opening day of trapping season



## Spade (Feb 20, 2007)

Tomorrow Oct. 15th is opening day of canine trapping. Supposed to rain the next 10 days, so I won't be setting, a little early for me anyway. Be careful out there everyone and remember to use common sense when setting your traps, around public areas.
Good Luck everyone.


----------



## nichola8 (Oct 7, 2013)

I was waiting for some pictures...

I'm holding out for Nov 1.

Sent from my SM-G990U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## General Ottsc (Oct 5, 2017)

Agreed with holding out til November 1st.

I did have a question for those who trap weasels. Do weasels change to white due to the snow/colder temps or is it because of shorter days/less daytime? Because if snow/cold makes them turn white, I've got a few good areas in mind to trap weasels right now since northern Michigan has been getting hit with snow. I saw a dandy long tailed weasel while deer hunting last year that I'd be proud to hang on the wall or have mounted.


----------



## B.Jarvinen (Jul 12, 2014)

I will be fishing a few Type 4 streams the next week or two; I watch my step carefully on the small ones.


----------



## Spade (Feb 20, 2007)

General Ottsc said:


> Agreed with holding out til November 1st.
> 
> I did have a question for those who trap weasels. Do weasels change to white due to the snow/colder temps or is it because of shorter days/less daytime? Because if snow/cold makes them turn white, I've got a few good areas in mind to trap weasels right now since northern Michigan has been getting hit with snow. I saw a dandy long tailed weasel while deer hunting last year that I'd be proud to hang on the wall or have mounted.


Fur primes up do to lack of sunlight (shorter days), just saw one this morning brown and white (more brown than white). Mid November is when I start baiting my boxes and setting traps for them. An early weasel is kind of neat, with the brown and white mix for a wall hanger.


----------



## SJC (Sep 3, 2002)

General Ottsc said:


> Agreed with holding out til November 1st.
> 
> I did have a question for those who trap weasels. Do weasels change to white due to the snow/colder temps or is it because of shorter days/less daytime? Because if snow/cold makes them turn white, I've got a few good areas in mind to trap weasels right now since northern Michigan has been getting hit with snow. I saw a dandy long tailed weasel while deer hunting last year that I'd be proud to hang on the wall or have mounted.


Too early for weasels to be white. It's usually after mid November regardless of snow.


----------



## Spade (Feb 20, 2007)

Good idea to wait for canines. I predig my dirtholes normally between opening day, and November 15th, it has been a mess with the last 6 days of rain, like a mud pit, maybe it will dry out some if the temps get into the 60's this weekend. Not going to hit canines or Koon hard, just for my own use this year.


----------



## General Ottsc (Oct 5, 2017)

Spade said:


> Fur primes up do to lack of sunlight (shorter days), just saw one this morning brown and white (more brown than white). Mid November is when I start baiting my boxes and setting traps for them. An early weasel is kind of neat, with the brown and white mix for a wall hanger.


That one I saw last year was like bleach white. It was Nov. 16th or 17th if I remember right.

I was going to make some pull triggers for my rat traps. I saw them on Trapping Inc and seemed like a great idea. Plus it looks like you could build smaller boxes with that kind of set-up, which is good for me since I have to pack basket just about everything to the places I go.


----------



## Spade (Feb 20, 2007)

General Ottsc said:


> That one I saw last year was like bleach white. It was Nov. 16th or 17th if I remember right.
> 
> I was going to make some pull triggers for my rat traps. I saw them on Trapping Inc and seemed like a great idea. Plus it looks like you could build smaller boxes with that kind of set-up, which is good for me since I have to pack basket just about everything to the places I go.


Yes, there beautiful with their pure white fur and the black tip on the tail. Saw his intro video for the pull type triggers. There kinda neat, don't know about the boxes being smaller as you still have to have the height for the bar to flip, mine are just wide enough for the trap to fit into. If you want something real light, try milk cartons.
I'll try to post some pics for you. You really don't even have to have a box, you can just wire your trap to a small tree, place bait above the trap, and cover it with pine limbs so the birds don't get it.
Couple I caught last year.


----------



## Spade (Feb 20, 2007)

This is the easiest way to set a weasel trap, and light weight especially if you do a walking trap line. Put your trap about 1 foot from the ground on a small tree. I like using ones in an old beaver pond where there is a lot of grass or weeds growing. Place your bait (I use beaver meat, with a few drops of anise oil on it) just above the trap about 6 inches, then cover it with pine limbs, (I wire everything on the tree). I use Lennons weasel all call on the corner of the trap. Trapping them this way keeps the weasel off the ground where mice and shrews will really ravage the fur and keeps the mice and shrews from being caught like they do on a box on the ground. My boxes are 12 inches long by 6 inches wide and 6 inches deep. They are wired just like the rat trap about a foot above the ground. During real cold weather, I would probably use Hell Fire as a call lure.


----------



## General Ottsc (Oct 5, 2017)

Spade said:


> This is the easiest way to set a weasel trap, and light weight especially if you do a walking trap line. Put your trap about 1 foot from the ground on a small tree. I like using ones in an old beaver pond where there is a lot of grass or weeds growing. Place your bait (I use beaver meat, with a few drops of anise oil on it) just above the trap about 6 inches, then cover it with pine limbs, (I wire everything on the tree). I use Lennons weasel all call on the corner of the trap. Trapping them this way keeps the weasel off the ground where mice and shrews will really ravage the fur and keeps the mice and shrews from being caught like they do on a box on the ground. My boxes are 12 inches long by 6 inches wide and 6 inches deep. They are wired just like the rat trap about a foot above the ground. During real cold weather, I would probably use Hell Fire as a call lure.
> View attachment 860858


I like that idea! And I have plenty of beaver meat left from last year to use too. I just got to get some anise oil. Thanks Spade!


----------



## cotote wacker (Jun 12, 2012)

Several year ago was skinning a buck in the barn been hanging over night.....in comes a weasel I stood still it ran and jumped on the deer pulled a piece of meat off and ran out the door....
I went and grabbed a 110 put a piece of venison on the trigger and set it by the door... several minutes later in comes the weasel and get caught in the trap.....no more stealing my venison.....


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

They don't seem to be afraid of anything when it comes to food. We watch them along the creek during rifle season every year. At one time there was one that lived in MA and Dad's house for the winter. Never had a mouse problem that year.


----------



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

The modified slide trap that I had to look up.


----------



## Spade (Feb 20, 2007)

Chessieman said:


> The modified slide trap that I had to look up.


Great video, thanks Chessieman. There was a guy in Canada that used to sell them commercially.


----------



## Spade (Feb 20, 2007)

Martin Looker said:


> They don't seem to be afraid of anything when it comes to food. We watch them along the creek during rifle season every year. At one time there was one that lived in MA and Dad's house for the winter. Never had a mouse problem that year.


I never trap weasels around the house or outbuildings just for their mouse catching abilities


----------



## General Ottsc (Oct 5, 2017)

Found this beaver trail coming out of a very narrow channel and into the woods this past weekend. The trail is a lot larger than it appears on camera. I'm hoping this beaver is a big one. And if it happens to be one of those black/almost black beavers, then I'm getting it mounted. That would be too cool!


----------



## Spade (Feb 20, 2007)

I would set that at the channel for the beaver, and more than likely put in a walk thru cat set on the trail back by the tree, place to hang a bait and flagging.


----------



## General Ottsc (Oct 5, 2017)

I can see where that would be very inviting to a bobcat. I have another area in mind for bobcats though where I've seen tracks before.


----------



## General Ottsc (Oct 5, 2017)

A friend of mine found this when he was cleaning out his garage up north and gave it to me. One of the 1st Victor stop loss traps, circa 1939. Spring is still pretty strong too.


----------



## SJC (Sep 3, 2002)

Looks like someone butchered it by cutting the spring off. I still have about 150 of those. They are okay rat traps, but the round pan stoploss and Blake and lamb shur holds are way better and do a better job of holding larger stuff.


----------



## General Ottsc (Oct 5, 2017)

SJC said:


> Looks like someone butchered it by cutting the spring off. I still have about 150 of those. They are okay rat traps, but the round pan stoploss and Blake and lamb shur holds are way better and do a better job of holding larger stuff.


I didn't know it was a stop loss until I cleaned up the pan. Then I was wondering where the spring was. I thought it was interesting because I'd never seen a trigger/dog like that before, nor I have I seen a pan like that on a Victor before.

I don't own a lot of stop loss traps. Bit of a pain to set IMO. I'll stick with 1.5 coilsprings and #11 DLS as my workhorse traps. Thanks for the info though!


----------



## nichola8 (Oct 7, 2013)

Traps down, ready for the first check. Saw some good mink and otter sign. Typical beaver sign that I have been scouting. Hate to trap so early, but, I gotta! The fur is for myself and my family anyways.

Sent from my SM-G990U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Spade (Feb 20, 2007)

General Ottsc said:


> A friend of mine found this when he was cleaning out his garage up north and gave it to me. One of the 1st Victor stop loss traps, circa 1939. Spring is still pretty strong too.
> View attachment 863243


That must be a cut down victor, on most the spring arm set over the trap jaws and came back all the way to the trap spring. They were ok, but the blake and lamb stop loss was a lot better trap, (had a hate love relationship with them, because if you tripped it you got whacked twice, and they were always getting tangled up) however I held a heck of a lot of Koon in them.


----------



## Spade (Feb 20, 2007)

nichola8 said:


> Traps down, ready for the first check. Saw some good mink and otter sign. Typical beaver sign that I have been scouting. Hate to trap so early, but, I gotta! The fur is for myself and my family anyways.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G990U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


If you going to use the fur yourself, no problem with trapping now. Alot of early and junk fur in the pipeline now don't need anymore.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I have some of those wire dog stoploss victors, that I bought at a yard sale. Like new condition


----------



## Anita Dwink (Apr 14, 2004)

Set a few for muskrats and handling a couple nuisance beaver locations. 1st check. 11 muskrats. Nice to not fight a wind this time. 2 beavers. Had a big 6pt chase a doe into me twice with 20 yards at 12 today.


----------



## Spade (Feb 20, 2007)

Anita Dwink said:


> Set a few for muskrats and handling a couple nuisance beaver locations. 1st check. 11 muskrats. Nice to not fight a wind this time. 2 beavers. Had a big 6pt chase a doe into me twice with 20 yards at 12 today.
> View attachment 863829


Nice looking beaver, you're making me envious. Is the biggest one red around the front end, or is it the sunlight hitting it?


----------



## Anita Dwink (Apr 14, 2004)

Spade said:


> Nice looking beaver, you're making me envious. Is the biggest one red around the front end, or is it the sunlight hitting it?


Just the sunlight. Most of mine are dark brown or black. Thanks.


----------



## nichola8 (Oct 7, 2013)

D+1 was a bust, raccoon in an otter set, muskrat in a beaver set.









Sent from my SM-G990U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## nichola8 (Oct 7, 2013)

D+2 was better, 3 beaver, big ones went 43# and 39#.









Sent from my SM-G990U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## MichiFishy (Sep 17, 2019)

Finding some good sign, just waiting for the 10th.


----------



## Spade (Feb 20, 2007)

nichola8 said:


> D+1 was a bust, raccoon in an otter set, muskrat in a beaver set.
> View attachment 864136
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G990U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Never a bust when you have a critter in your trap. that black beaver with the red head is super neat. Congrats
You might want to post that on a taxi forum, might be worth a few extra $. Freeze it whole if you can.


----------



## nichola8 (Oct 7, 2013)

Good call, they are all frozen whole at the moment, never thought of that, we were planning saving all furs for our own repurposing, but that's worth looking into.


----------



## Spade (Feb 20, 2007)

Glad you trappers are posting pics, I'm enjoying trapping from your catches, and eyes but I'm think I'm going thru trapping withdrawal.


----------



## nichola8 (Oct 7, 2013)

Pulled traps at this spot today, got another 3, small ones. We hunted duck hunted the pond this AM with high hopes but the water levels went up about 1.5' since Thursday with the rain and .25 acre water sources turned into 20 acres.

Anyways, got a local nuisance beaver spot tomorrow, then running a muskrat line and tending local spots starting Friday.









Sent from my SM-G990U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## General Ottsc (Oct 5, 2017)

Spade said:


> Glad you trappers are posting pics, I'm enjoying trapping from your catches, and eyes but I'm think I'm going thru trapping withdrawal.


I hope to be able to post some pics next weekend. Found that beaver trail again today and marked it on GPS. The beaver(s) are moving to different areas. Now there are 3 distinct trails off the main trail. It's getting me pumped, I can tell ya that!


----------



## Spade (Feb 20, 2007)

nichola8 said:


> Pulled traps at this spot today, got another 3, small ones. We hunted duck hunted the pond this AM with high hopes but the water levels went up about 1.5' since Thursday with the rain and .25 acre water sources turned into 20 acres.
> 
> Anyways, got a local nuisance beaver spot tomorrow, then running a muskrat line and tending local spots starting Friday.
> View attachment 864547
> ...


Heck you're not a real trapper, unless your up to your knees in muck and up to your belly in water. 3 more nice looking every even if small.


----------



## nichola8 (Oct 7, 2013)

Spade, couple more for ya. A 47# and 43#, I could hear one slapping the water at me, guessing 1 or 2 left at this spot given the sign.









Sent from my SM-G990U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Spade (Feb 20, 2007)

Nice looking beaver, you sure have the dark ones there.


----------



## nichola8 (Oct 7, 2013)

This is by no means bragging, trying to keep Spade in the game, I want to make that perfectly clear, I love trapping and want to share where I am at, and when I have questions .....got a small beaver today off my nuisance spot, pulled it out of the trap and spent 10 minutes watching another pup swim 10 yards from me back and forth, will watch this spot for more activity, but assuming there's 1 left now I'm down to the pups.









Sent from my SM-G990U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## MichiFishy (Sep 17, 2019)

I don't take posting your success as bragging. More than just Spade is living vicariously through these posts lol. Pictures help scratch the itch.

I've been waiting patiently for Thursday to come, traps are prepped, scouting has looked good, just need to get some traps in the water! I didn't get to trap much last season as I started a new position at work and poured myself into that. Looking to get after it hard again this season.


----------



## Seldom (3 mo ago)

I also don’t feel showing catch photos on this board to be bragging at all. Be proud Of your achievement!


----------



## Spade (Feb 20, 2007)

nichola8 said:


> This is by no means bragging, trying to keep Spade in the game, I want to make that perfectly clear, I love trapping and want to share where I am at, and when I have questions .....got a small beaver today off my nuisance spot, pulled it out of the trap and spent 10 minutes watching another pup swim 10 yards from me back and forth, will watch this spot for more activity, but assuming there's 1 left now I'm down to the pups.
> View attachment 865413
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G990U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


I certainly appreciate you posting pictures of your catches. With me being laid up, I'm sure excited looking at catches your making. In fact, I would get excited by anybody posting their catches, whether I was laid up or not.


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

One of the new 330’s I picked up the other day was christened. I loaned a pile of them and some 750’s to my stepdaughter’s boyfriend last fall.
That’s the last I’ve seen them. They trap together and they’re young and broke. I had no problem with replacing them as long as they’re using the ones they borrowed.


----------



## Spade (Feb 20, 2007)

Scottygvsu said:


> View attachment 865572
> One of the new 330’s I picked up the other day was christened. I loaned a pile of them and some 750’s to my stepdaughter’s boyfriend last fall.
> That’s the last I’ve seen them. They trap together and they’re young and broke. I had no problem with replacing them as long as they’re using the ones they borrowed.


Boy talk about a perfect catch, can't get any better than what you have there. Hope your family is using your traps and enjoying the outdoors.


----------



## Seldom (3 mo ago)

Ya, that was about as perfect a catch as can be made. A little beaver, so there is still ma & pa to be had. maybe an aunt or uncle.


----------



## nichola8 (Oct 7, 2013)

Got my last 2 out of the nuisance spot. Pulled my traps, got 1 more beaver spot left for the season and prepping for bobcat. Really wanna focus hard on mink and coyote this season, waiting for th3 cold weather.

Black duck was from a hunt yesterday morning.









Sent from my SM-G990U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Spade (Feb 20, 2007)

Nichola8

You are really doing good. If you don't mind my asking, about how many traps do you set out. By the way how do like the sled for trapping?


----------



## MichiFishy (Sep 17, 2019)

First of the year for me. Big female.


----------



## nichola8 (Oct 7, 2013)

Spade said:


> Nichola8
> 
> You are really doing good. If you don't mind my asking, about how many traps do you set out. By the way how do like the sled for trapping?


Soooo. I told myself this year that I would have aleast 1 trap in the ground from the beginning of middle zone water to the end of south zone water. It's a great hobby that keeps me on my toes and my mind occupied. I still waterfowl hunt and fish so it gets a tad busy in the fall.

Anyways, the nuisance spot I was running 7 - 330s, could have got away with 4, as I was setting on slides, but I doubled up traps on the good slides so I could hurry up and get out of there. Ended up getting two doubles in two different slides.

My other two spots I'm running right now have 7 at each, mix of 110s, #1 cs drowners and a 330 and #3 cs drowner.

Scouted a local spot for rats yesterday, but they haven't been working on there huts much yet, so not enough trails or chewing sign to mess with yet.

Played with snares for beaver for the first time this year with good results, was alot easier carrying those to my one spot rather than the 330s for a mile walk one way.

Trap #'s....I would guess early season I run about 12 to 20, for primary beaver. Mid season probably around 3 to 4 dozen, that's when I do rats, bobcat, otter, beaver, mink. Late winter, comes down a bit, frozen lakes, less spots. This year I may have more out because I am going to focus on coyotes and mink. Once we get good snow I trap from my snowmobile for the late season. Mid season, I try to take a cumulative of about 2 or 3 weeks off so I ran make longer runs. I don't trap unless I see good sign, then I light it up. Mink and otter are the only things I trap that I go off of "where they should go" or "where I can show them to go".

Jet sled makes certain spots a breeze. If there's water its awesome. My one spot was a huge hill close to where I park, sled sucked. Other spot was a mile walk, helped to get them out from there which sucked no matter how you did it. Nice to work from it, almost like having a table with you the whole time.

This is all while my wife and I are working full time and have 2 young kids. We all love it though.

Sent from my SM-G990U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Spade (Feb 20, 2007)

MichiFishy said:


> First of the year for me. Big female.
> 
> View attachment 866234
> 
> ...


That's the way to start off. By the way I like the idea of cabling off your traps. I started doing that about 8 years ago after I had a dam break and my traps either ended out in Lake Superior or was under about 10 feet of mud. I used trapper wire before that, and the water either broke the wire or it came uncurled from the main wire.


----------



## Spade (Feb 20, 2007)

nichola8 said:


> Soooo. I told myself this year that I would have aleast 1 trap in the ground from the beginning of middle zone water to the end of south zone water. It's a great hobby that keeps me on my toes and my mind occupied. I still waterfowl hunt and fish so it gets a tad busy in the fall.
> 
> Anyways, the nuisance spot I was running 7 - 330s, could have got away with 4, as I was setting on slides, but I doubled up traps on the good slides so I could hurry up and get out of there. Ended up getting two doubles in two different slides.
> 
> ...


Nick: sounds like you've got your plate full, but I'm glad you're enjoying yourself. I've got a jet sled to hook up to my atv and snow dog, but haven't used it yet, probably will use it once we get more snow, and I'll hook it to the snow dog.


----------



## nichola8 (Oct 7, 2013)

On a side note, the larger beaver tails I want to fart with over the winter and try to tan into workable leather. Smaller tails I wanted to impress the friends at bobcat camp and cook.

Any advise on either?

Sent from my SM-G990U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## General Ottsc (Oct 5, 2017)

nichola8 said:


> On a side note, the larger beaver tails I want to fart with over the winter and try to tan into workable leather. Smaller tails I wanted to impress the friends at bobcat camp and cook.
> 
> Any advise on either?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G990U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


I have a recipe from Steve Rinella for beaver tail. I believe he roasted it over charcoal until the tail split and cracked, peeled it, then used bread to soak up the fat in the tail. I have a tail in my freezer to try out the recipe.

I can pm you the recipe when I get home from deer camp.

On a trapping note, I had 2 rat traps set off with bait missing from one of them. Encouraging, but frustrating at the same time. All part of the learning experience. I like the sets I have out for beaver and otter though. Just gotta wait for them to connect.


----------



## Spade (Feb 20, 2007)

General Ottsc said:


> I have a recipe from Steve Rinella for beaver tail. I believe he roasted it over charcoal until the tail split and cracked, peeled it, then used bread to soak up the fat in the tail. I have a tail in my freezer to try out the recipe.
> 
> I can pm you the recipe when I get home from deer camp.
> 
> On a trapping note, I had 2 rat traps set off with bait missing from one of them. Encouraging, but frustrating at the same time. All part of the learning experience. I like the sets I have out for beaver and otter though. Just gotta wait for them to connect.


Yep, it gets frustrating sometimes, and sometimes you just can't over think it, just rebait and move on. Wife set otter traps today, because the salmon was coming up to spawn, or had spawned. she said "Several were wearing white on their backs, and that normally means the otter will be coming for a free meal", She set 10- 12x16 in pinch points above and below where she saw the fish.


----------



## Spade (Feb 20, 2007)

nichola8 said:


> On a side note, the larger beaver tails I want to fart with over the winter and try to tan into workable leather. Smaller tails I wanted to impress the friends at bobcat camp and cook.
> 
> Any advise on either?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G990U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Can't help you on the tanning process and the company I used closed down. On cooking the tail(s) go to you tube and look up *Meat Trapper,* he has some really good videos on cooking and using beaver tails and beaver meat. that is where I always go to.


----------



## General Ottsc (Oct 5, 2017)

Spade said:


> Yep, it gets frustrating sometimes, and sometimes you just can't over think it, just rebait and move on. Wife set otter traps today, because the salmon was coming up to spawn, or had spawned. she said "Several were wearing white on their backs, and that normally means the otter will be coming for a free meal", She set 10- 12x16 in pinch points above and below where she saw the fish.


I've got time. The fact that I have activity is good enough. I personally enjoy the challenge of trying to figure out what works and what doesn't.

I went thru the same thing trying to figure how to use Hagz brackets with footholds. It took one or two times of my bait going missing before figuring out the proper placement of the trap and the bait. After I got that, the traps started connecting.

Weasels are new species I haven't really tried to trap hard yet. So there's gonna be a learning curve.


----------



## Spade (Feb 20, 2007)

Weasels are neat little critters to trap, if you have them, you'll catch them. That's what is neat about trapping, your always learning, it is never the same and you have to adapt to the situation.


----------



## nichola8 (Oct 7, 2013)

Whats there "go-to" habitat? I've seen videos of throwing boxes in dry road culverts that have buck brush on either side.

Do they have a preference on near water, cedar swamps, fields? I've seen 2 road kill ones in my lifetime, both the same stretch of road, within 1/4 mile of a large river, buck brush on either ditch.


Sent from my SM-G990U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

I seem to catch most of mine in my mink sets.


----------



## MichiFishy (Sep 17, 2019)

I’ve never really targeted them, but all mine have come from sets meant for Mink in riparian habitat, like Martin said. Not in water, but within say 100-200 yards.


----------



## Seldom (3 mo ago)

I did specificly trap weasels for myself and for MSU for several years. Yes, raparian habitat and low ground such as edges of huckleberry marshes and cattail swamps. It's all about weasel prey! Where the voles are so will the weasels be. "Set on sign", no guessing or "maybe this is a good spot stuff", set on sign!


----------



## Gnoyes (Jan 23, 2013)

Swamp edges where alder/sedges/cattails meet softwoods. Set just inside swamp. Scout after snow and you’ll see where they go through. Bottlenecks are great if you can find them. I don’t have much weasel experience under my belt, but that’s where I found them. Good luck.


----------



## Spade (Feb 20, 2007)

Wifes partial catch today: She also got a red fox in a mink pocket set, and a really nice fresh salmon in a 12x16 conibear trap (set for otter) for supper.


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

Nice catch.


----------



## General Ottsc (Oct 5, 2017)

Gnoyes said:


> Swamp edges where alder/sedges/cattails meet softwoods. Set just inside swamp. Scout after snow and you’ll see where they go through. Bottlenecks are great if you can find them. I don’t have much weasel experience under my belt, but that’s where I found them. Good luck.
> View attachment 866442


Might have to move some of my traps on Wednesday. I've got half of my rat traps in thick pine stands. Set by big draws like fallen trees and such. Without any snow, sign is tough to come by. That should change after tomorrow. This info helps narrow things down a bit. Thanks!

No connections on the traps today. Did find another spot to set for otter. Hopefully it'll connect this week. I see minnows and fish swimming in the river so I know they have food. Just gotta wait for them to pass thru.


----------



## Seldom (3 mo ago)

General Ottsc said:


> Might have to move some of my traps on Wednesday. I've got half of my rat traps in thick pine stands. Set by big draws like fallen trees and such. Without any snow, sign is tough to come by. That should change after tomorrow. This info helps narrow things down a bit. Thanks!
> 
> No connections on the traps today. Did find another spot to set for otter. Hopefully it'll connect this week. I see minnows and fish swimming in the river so I know they have food. Just gotta wait for them to pass thru.


I don’t understand the “pine stands” and if the “fallen trees“ are in the water, look for rat droppings. I’d suggest if there was a reason for you to set there to begin with, I’d certainly have some BE Locations set.

I’ve learned over many years of being a blind setter to not set a trap, any trap on a guess or “should be” location EXCEPT for a Bottom Edge set! You want to find out if the lack of sign means no rats, set a few BEs and verify it if you just have to set the location.


----------



## General Ottsc (Oct 5, 2017)

I was talking about weasels haha. I set traps in the manner you suggested by wiring the trap to a small tree. I set in some pines since I figured rodents should be hanging around in there. And if I saw fallen trees or spots with burrows, I set them there. But if weasels are closer to swamps, then that's where I need to move 6 of my traps. The other 6 are closer to water.

As far as muskrats, I did find some muskrat droppings and saw one running across a beaver dam but other than that, sign has been minimal. I did set a few more 110s today so I've just got to wait to see if they'll connect.

This area I'm trapping is all new territory to me. It looks good, but without sign that doesn't mean much. I'm just enjoying the time out there and taking it slow to have a look around and see what I can see.


----------



## Seldom (3 mo ago)

LMAO! When I saw “rat traps” I wasn’t thinking weasels and that I needed to help a little! LOL Sorry General!


----------



## Seldom (3 mo ago)

When I trapped weasels with intent I actually had to look/scout pretty darn hard to find sign, apparently I don’t have a good weasel population. When I did find sign it equaled a dead weasel within 2-3 nights And never did have a multiple catch from that trap because as I found out, there were no more weasels there!


----------



## General Ottsc (Oct 5, 2017)

Seldom said:


> LMAO! When I saw “rat traps” I wasn’t thinking weasels and that I needed to help a little! LOL Sorry General!


No worries! I just realized I thought it was Spade I was replying too hahaha! That's what happens when I get a few oat sodas in me 

I'm hoping to connect on an otter this week more than anything. If I remember on Wednesday, I'll take pictures of my sets and take everyone's constructive criticism. I think they look good. I feel it's just a game of time.


----------



## Spade (Feb 20, 2007)

I have found that weasels are like mink, you might have them or you might not. I've caught weasels in pine groves when there was a lot of trash on the ground. but I really work the swamp edges, especially where a beaver pond used to be and now it is mostly grass. If you can find a dead tree in one of those swamps, wire your trap to it, if there are any weasels in the area, they will get to it. since you have some snow now is the time to be looking for tracks to verify if you have any.


----------



## pigeon (Jan 25, 2009)

2







years ago


----------



## Spade (Feb 20, 2007)

pigeon said:


> 2
> View attachment 866517
> years ago
> View attachment 866518


That is neat and would make one heck of a mount.


----------



## Spade (Feb 20, 2007)

Well, she connected again today, this is her first-year canine trapping. 1st picture of fox she caught yesterday. 2nd--red fox today, and another salmon in an otter set, male full of milk will use this one for bobcat bait.


----------



## nichola8 (Oct 7, 2013)

The salmon is pretty cool! I'm pretty surprised I haven't caught a fish or merganser/diver yet with some of the spots I trap.


----------



## Seldom (3 mo ago)

From the photos, both of those fox look very well filled-out. That one nice dark red maybe looks like it could be a cherry.


----------



## Spade (Feb 20, 2007)

Seldom said:


> From the photos, both of those fox look very well filled-out. That one nice dark red maybe looks like it could be a cherry.


Actually, I'm surprised at the condition of them, and just how full they are filled out. I normally don't start trapping canines until late November or early December. this is the wife's first year trapping canines, as she is mostly a water trapper. Yes, I would call that one a very nice cherry, just wish they were worth $80.00 like the old days. LOL


----------



## General Ottsc (Oct 5, 2017)

None of my traps connected this week. I thought for sure I'd get a least a beaver. Aw well. Learning an area I've never been before so it's not a total loss.

I did see a few sets of coyote tracks this morning. Keep that on the back burner for another time.

Here's pics of a few of my sets:








Set for otter/beaver. To the left is an old beaver dam. I fenced off the right some.









One of my weasel sets. This was set in a group of pines about this size. There was a cranberry marsh a little ways away. Didn't see any tracks though, which was disappointing.









I think my camera was fogged up lol. But this was a long, narrow channel that the beaver were traveling up to cut down trees. Why they decided to not come up anymore, I'm not sure.

I'll have to do some more looking around next year to see what I can find. Now time to get out to my local area and see how it looks.


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

A bit of fresh poplar would probably bring one in.


----------



## Spade (Feb 20, 2007)

Martin Looker said:


> A bit of fresh poplar would probably bring one in.


That's what I would do, cut some fresh popular limbs, peel the bark back just a few inches, then lay them down so some of the limbs are in the water. Check them every other day, if there gone then you know they're still moving thru. If they are gone, set your trap and behind it maybe six inches put some more branches in. So your actually making a baited blind set.


----------



## nichola8 (Oct 7, 2013)

Ugh, this weather. Crappy or not, I'm running sets tomorrow, got the week off. Was excited about doing some open water feeder sets for rats but either frozen or shore ice on the lakes around home. Next week looks hopeful.

Maybe get myself a deer in my travels looking for cat sign.

Sent from my SM-G990U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Seldom (3 mo ago)

nichola8 said:


> Ugh, this weather. Crappy or not, I'm running sets tomorrow, got the week off. Was excited about doing some open water feeder sets for rats but either frozen or shore ice on the lakes around home. Next week looks hopeful.
> 
> Maybe get myself a deer in my travels looking for cat sign.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G990U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Since this is first ice, I suggest checking where you know there are feeders. An active feed bed will very possibly still be open or have only a very thin skim of ice over it. They’ll stick out like a sore thumb! I always set them with baited, single spring 160-size traps right against the bed and just below the ice, a no brainer! LOL I also suggest if you do search out the easy feed beds with the early ice, wear waders. The ice can be thin the closer you get to a feed bed from all the activity. It’s always a thrill to take the elevator straight down in 3’-4’ of water!

Twice I’ve caught rats as I walked away from setting the trap. One rat I caught like that made enough noice slapping the ice with it’s tail caused me to turn and look. Now That’s a fresh caught rat right there! LOL

For those that haven’t seen this video of mine- 



Notice in the video spots of clear ice, those spots are feed beds and were the last to freeze so they are thinner than the majority of ice. A couple of days eariler and those spots would have been open water!


----------



## nichola8 (Oct 7, 2013)

Stumbled on a beaver spot I was going to trap earlier but got busy...good sign with the warm up, lots of otter sign. Traps have been set, we shall see what happens.

Also saw some good bobcat sign for opener.

Hitting the pier in the am for whitefish, hopeful that my next post has some fur involved.

Did jump 2 deer, but brush filled shots held my trigger finger.

Sent from my SM-G990U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## nichola8 (Oct 7, 2013)

Well, nothing exciting over here. Melt off screwed up alot of my sets.

Cleaned some mink I saved from last year. Been getting 1 or 2 rats on each check.

Question for the vets on making bait. In the past I've saved the scraps from rats when scraping the fur, I put the scraps in a plastic container with a screw top and throw it in the shed and use it the following season. Has a sweet smell to it when I use it.

Question is, this year I bought a bottle of glycerin and a container of beaded form sodium benzoate. The big jug is beaver and muskrat trimmings with both mixtures in there, smaller jar is mink trimming with both mixtures, smallest is mink glands with both mixtures. I tightened them up and electrical taped the lids. Should I leave the lids on loose to let pressured air escape? Any scent or oils to add? I was aiming at using the beaver/muskrat for all predators. Mink for bobcat. Glands for mink.

Any and all suggestions help. Trying to get as much as I can out of them, plus just like fly tying, always good to get something from what you made.










Sent from my SM-G990U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

You should leave the lids loose to vent gas off until you add the sodium benzoate. That will stop the tainting and gassing.


----------



## Spade (Feb 20, 2007)

Yep. Lids loose, the SB stops the tainting process once you get to the taint you want, stir in the SB, making sure it is mixed well, and the pieces are coated. Then add the glycerin to prevent freezing. If it builds up too much gas and nowhere to go, you're gonna have a mess on your hands.


----------



## pigeon (Jan 25, 2009)

Got my 1st beaver today , 1st time I ever seen beaver in my area , Allegan C. Only Took 4 days lol


----------



## Spade (Feb 20, 2007)

pigeon said:


> Got my 1st beaver today , 1st time I ever seen beaver in my area , Allegan C. Only Took 4 days lol
> View attachment 868900


Hey, Pigeon nice looking beaver, got to be at least one more in the area.


----------



## Spade (Feb 20, 2007)

This is last two red fox the wife has caught, after our snowstorm last week. She is getting good on canine trapping. No coyotes yet, but with the population of red fox doesn't surprise me. This makes 5 for her.


----------



## nichola8 (Oct 7, 2013)

Congrats! Would love to tune in my k9 trapping. Nice catches.

Sent from my SM-G990U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Spade (Feb 20, 2007)

Well, she scored again, perfect catch right behind the ears. Had to bring it home because she forgot her setters, now she is back out on the line.


----------



## General Ottsc (Oct 5, 2017)

Finally got out to scout a trap line and the muskrat prospects are looking very good so far. Even had one watching me. Gonna set tomorrow.


----------



## BumpRacerX (Dec 31, 2009)

First sets are in the water. Bottom edge 2022 here we go!


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I finally put some traps out at a spot that is being sold, so I probably won't be able to be there in the future. Set some conibears for otter. Have caught two there in years past.
I had calls in 3 areas for problem beaver, will set those Monday.
I saw that the old beaver lodge behind the house has been repaired and there is a feed bed. Will get to them shortly.
Probably going to chase after bobcat for a week or two after muzzle loading season.
Fun time is now


----------



## Seldom (3 mo ago)

My season is starting out on an interesting note. My wife is happy I’m not trapping coyotes and much happier that I’m trapping beaver! Go figure! Well, it’s actually quite easy to understand, I come home a lot less tired every day is a biggee For a man of my age with bone & joint issues. She always worried about me and the coyotes, as in I’m not as quick or agile as I once was. To be completely truthful and honest I’ve had a couple of close encounters of the bad kind the last few years that she doesn’t know about With coyotes so you all keep your lips sealed! She is happy for me being totally in the woods where she knows I want and need to be enjoying the solitude. Actually, beaver trapping has slowed me down considerable and with the slower pace comes more of a peace of mind and relaxation. 

It is true that I have slowed down while trapping beaver as compared to my pace trapping coyotes and just plain have more of a feeling of well being. Coyote trapping beat me up every year. I also notice and remembered that my fur shed smells a lot better working beaver that it did working coyotes and my hands & fingers don’t ache after skinning. !! LOL My wife also likes to have me home can you believe it! Yup, she likes for me to be around her during the day as we are a close, old married couple but she understands what I need to do when trapping season rolls around. With my beaver trapping I check traps one day and skin the next and so on, can’t do that coyote trapping! Makes for a happy wife and a happy wife is a happy life and for a couple of old timers, it only takes a little compromise to satisfy both!

I might have rambled with this reply but what the hey! LOL


----------



## fowl (Feb 15, 2003)

Man, that sounds awesome. Sounds like a good balance you’ve figured out. What region are you in, UP or NLP?


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Seldom (3 mo ago)

fowl said:


> Man, that sounds awesome. Sounds like a good balance you’ve figured out. What region are you in, UP or NLP?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Fowl, I think you hit the nail on the head! It is about balance! I think it’s easier for older couples like us than young ones. I’m in Midland, Central-Central Mi.

Thank you for the compliment!


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Seldom, yes, I like the pace of beaver trapping and the flexibility of checking sets. It's a work out as everything is about weight: animals, traps, etc.
All you need to do is educate one of those beaver so you can have a chess match with it.


----------



## Seldom (3 mo ago)

Well John, it’s all about circumstance. Since I never do adc work, the beaver I’ve always trapped were and are just in a natural environment So there is no reason to try and eradicate the colony. If I ever educate a beaver, we’ll, (beaver & I) will just go about our normal life cycle with the beaver producing more beaver And me trapping them. Sort of a cycle of life so to speak where some die and some survive to propagate. I look at the educated ones, be them beaver or coyote as a product of management of resources Rather than eradication.


----------



## GWGjr (Feb 1, 2018)

Ahhh, the stages of the trapping life. You got me thinking deep here, Mike! LOL

Stage 1: The Beginner - "Am I ever going to catch anything other than by accident?"

Stage 2: The Novice - "Alright, alright, alright, ALRIGHT!! Caught something on purpose! I need more traps!!"

Stage 3: The Intermediate - "Starting to figure this trapping thing out, just need more property to set! I need even more traps plus one of every commercial lure produced!"

Stage 4: The Self Proclaimed Expert - "If it makes a track I can probably catch it, somehow, eventually, right?! I might need to pick up a few more traps, though!"

Stage 5: The Machine - "I make my own special baits along with a few secret lures. I run a trapline starting at 4am and done around 9pm then it's off to the fur shed for put up! I had to have helper springs installed on the 3/4 ton to haul all my traps."

Stage 6: The Semi-Realist - "This trapping life is great, but I think it's taking a toll on whatever else I'm supposed to be doing. Maybe I'll scale things back a bit and sell off some #1 long springs."

Stage 7: The Realist - "This trapping life is great, but IT IS taking a toll on everything else I'm supposed to be doing! I think I'll buy my spouse a new puppy to help adjust her focus on the "priorities" around here!" Holy smokes those purebred pups are pricey! Time to sell off some of my K9 traps to pay for the new K9!"

Stage 8: The Expert - "Catching bunches of critters isn't all that hard to figure out, but man does it make for a hard days work! Maybe a few changes to my trapline can help trim back some time and effort needed to accomplish the job. May as well sell off a good number of traps since I'm scaling back the line. Well look at that, somebody bought those traps - Hey, Honey! Look at all the cash I got from my "trapping" endeavors! I told her this trapping was a money making thing..."

Stage 9: The Master - "I'm going to put out a a few sets this fur season and ENJOY every second of the time spent doing it. I'll make sure to leave some time to spend with the wife and tend to some things around the house to help brighten her day. Might even accompany her out for walk along with that dang dog..."

Stage 10: The Trapper - "Sold all my traps except for the bunch I gave to a couple of the neighbor kids. Really seem to be great young folks who have shown a strong interest in trapping and they stopped by the other day to ask a few questions. Both were wondering if they were ever going to catch anything other than by accident. I gave them a few tips and told them they were in for the time of their lives..."

You're truly a asset to this trapping community, Mr. Seldom Fales! Keep on keeping on and sharing the wisdom!

Butch


----------



## Seldom (3 mo ago)

Well by golly Butch, I’m extremely impressed with your insight and even more so, with your ability to put it to words! Also, thank you for your kind closing words, I’m humbled!


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)




----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Seldom said:


> Well John, it’s all about circumstance. Since I never do adc work, the beaver I’ve always trapped were and are just in a natural environment So there is no reason to try and eradicate the colony. If I ever educate a beaver, we’ll, (beaver & I) will just go about our normal life cycle with the beaver producing more beaver And me trapping them. Sort of a cycle of life so to speak where some die and some survive to propagate. I look at the educated ones, be them beaver or coyote as a product of management of resources Rather than eradication.


Yep, I'll be slogging beaver from +1 mike back in the swamps in the north again this year. Those opportunities don't exist where I live unfortunately. But there are beaver here, people want them out, most are easier accessed and I've yet to make them extinct. Plus I get to educate people about trapping. The educated ones help me hone my skills.


----------



## Spade (Feb 20, 2007)

GWGjr said:


> Ahhh, the stages of the trapping life. You got me thinking deep here, Mike! LOL
> 
> Stage 1: The Beginner - "Am I ever going to catch anything other than by accident?"
> 
> ...


I really like your stages Butch, the funny thing is I can relate to almost every stage you've put down. I'm so lucky that I have a wife who enjoys the peacefulness and beauty of the woods, and the art of trapping, and the handling of fur as well as I do.


----------



## General Ottsc (Oct 5, 2017)

Sets are mostly out. I forgot my Hagz brackets so that was about 4-5 sets I didn't put out. I managed to adapt a few sets though. I'll put the sets with Hagz out tomorrow after work. 

Took a nice dip this morning too...socks, pants, and gloves were soaked. Should've brought my walking stick. Plus side is I get to test my new Peet Wader Dryer. My dad has had the boot one for years and it works awesome. Looking forward to see if I connect on anything tomorrow.


----------



## nichola8 (Oct 7, 2013)

My wife's grandpa had a couple traps that got shuffled around after his passing 12 years ago. We just acquired 3 of the 4 Sunday and I started toying around with them.

Looked like he over shaved the notch as I could barely get the dog in there.

Had a spare duke 1 3/4" pan and put it in there and fit like a glove. Shaved a night latch, was going to change the chain out.

My local legend told me they look like northwoods, anyways here's a pic. Wife is excited to get a catch out of one for nostalgia, shooting for a cat, I feel like with a new chain and a couple swivels and pan, we are in good shape.

FYI, all the fresh silver on the traps is from me toying around....not the finished product. Even had his trap tags on for extra nostalgia, wish i got to meet him. Anyone familiar with these?









Sent from my SM-G990U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

13 sets in today, should have beaver tomorrow


----------



## Seldom (3 mo ago)

FREEPOP said:


> 13 sets in today, should have beaver tomorrow


Sounds like you’re going to be busy skinning For sure!


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Seldom said:


> Sounds like you’re going to be busy skinning For sure!


My standard operation is to hang and hit em with the leaf blower to dry for 24hrs. Wednesday I'll skin, maybe board a couple, then check again Thursday


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

I have a couple of Grandpa's old traps. They had teeth in them at one time.


----------



## nichola8 (Oct 7, 2013)

GWGjr said:


> Ahhh, the stages of the trapping life. You got me thinking deep here, Mike! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just saw this, that's hilarious. I'll play and say I am a mix of the 3, 4 and 6 stage. Always want more property, but not enough time to do it all. If it makes tracks, I'll figure out why, but in order to learn I want to set a bunch of traps to figure what's working and what's not until I get familiar and pinpoint it. Then, man I think I'm over doing it, time to hand off the 110's I don't like and my long springs to up and coming beginners!!!

Too funny and spot on!


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

The beavers weren't cooperative this trip, got one and two c00n.
52 lbs


----------



## Seldom (3 mo ago)

Maybe they didn't move. I only caught a 26# but it was the 3rd in 3 checks at a dam crossover.


----------



## General Ottsc (Oct 5, 2017)

1st catch of the year. Caught in one of my mink boxes. I'll take it!


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Two c00n and two beaver today, 45 & 29lbs


----------



## Spade (Feb 20, 2007)

FREEPOP said:


> Two c00n and two beaver today, 45 & 29lbs
> 
> View attachment 871215


Those are some nice dark beavers.


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

I enjoy everyone’s pics and I’m horrible about taking them. I made sure to take one of this catch so I can contribute.
A lil’ guy making a mess of some streamside popple.


----------



## Spade (Feb 20, 2007)

Another nice-looking beaver, did you by any chance weigh it, doesn't look that small.


----------



## Seldom (3 mo ago)

Spade said:


> You know that beaver trapping gets in your blood, you will never go back to those stinky yotes.


Your comment may have been a “tongue-in-cheek” one but it didn’t miss the mark by much. I’ve been trapping and snaring(late 90’s) since 2000 When I went to work for MSU. In 2012 I quit trapping all other furbearers except coyotes and dedicated myself to only trapping them and learning all I could about them. I did the same thing in the early 90s trapping mink. That’s how I am, I’ll focus on one furbearer and only trap it for a number of years until I feel confident I can talk about the trapping of it from a presective of experience and observation.

With this year’s beaver & otter trapping it’s just rolling the clock back a decade and finding my body is more adaptive to trapping them rather than the hard line I used trapping of coyotes. At 76 I certainly enjoy checking beaver traps every other day and skinning on the odd I don’t really enjoy my staggering along a beaver dam when older persons like me don’t have the agility and balance we had 20-30 years ago though We we just charged into it. Nope, at my age the charging is long gone and replaced with a walking stick.

I doubt that I will ever set another coyote trap in my effective trapping life for the good of my health and welfare and my wife’s But I can see an end to my beaver trapping as well. It’s life and the good Lord made us that way So that there is a start and an ending to our trapping story!


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

The nice thing about trapping with kill traps, you can always wait another day or two if weather or something comes up.


----------



## pigeon (Jan 25, 2009)

Took 14 days for him to come back , small creek close to house so not burning gas , I’ll leave trap there till the end see what eles pick up , young male


----------



## Seldom (3 mo ago)

FREEPOP said:


> The nice thing about trapping with kill traps, you can always wait another day or two if weather or something comes up.


Yes John. My wife really likes this facet of beaver trapping with 330s & snares. She always worried about me checking traps with adverse weather conditions. Icy roads, freezing rain, blowing/drifting snow, and just high winds in-general With the falling branches(in my lifetime I’ve had several close calls with wind-blowin branches so they are no joke). We both appreciate the ability to wait some weather condition out Whereas with coyote trapping I had to go. High anxiety times for her!


----------



## MichiFishy (Sep 17, 2019)

Got a couple on my first check. Don’t know how I feel about these wood pans on the 120s for Mink. Maybe I need to finesse my triggers some more, but this is my first year experimenting with them and both Mink I’ve caught in them were by the hips. Wire triggers are suitcasing like usual. I’ll keep experimenting with them I guess, this is the time to do it.


----------



## David G Duncan (Mar 26, 2000)

nichola8 said:


> D+2 was better, 3 beaver, big ones went 43# and 39#.
> View attachment 864137
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G990U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Beautiful dark beaver


----------



## Seldom (3 mo ago)

Shades of Spades! This morning A double on beaver in same trap. Actually it was a triple with 2 traps.


----------



## Spade (Feb 20, 2007)

Isn't it just great when everything comes together, even if you don't expect it. I can remember only 1 time in my trapping lifetime, that it has happened. Great looking beaver you have their Mike.


----------



## pigeon (Jan 25, 2009)

Seldom said:


> Shades of Spades! This morning A double on beaver in same trap. Actually it was a triple with 2 traps.
> View attachment 872860
> View attachment 872861


I would say u had a good day , now have to haul them out lol


----------



## Seldom (3 mo ago)

pigeon said:


> I would say u had a good day , now have to haul them out lol


Thanks Pigeon it was a good day with catching 4 but 3 were the little guys and the fourth(1/2 of the double) was a 29#er.

That being said, watch for my next post.


----------



## Spade (Feb 20, 2007)

Susan's catch for today using the stream set and b/e sets for the rats. She noticed that where the stream has undercut the bank, the sand was clean, so she started putting 120's in the undercuts.


----------



## Seldom (3 mo ago)

If there is a projection, all the better. This is the best setup I ever came up with for mink BEs.


----------



## Spade (Feb 20, 2007)

Seldom said:


> If there is a projection, all the better. Super in fact.
> View attachment 872950


Thanks Mike, she is looking over your drawing right now. Said there was a couple of big rocks projecting out in the stream she was going to set tomorrow. B/e sets are something new to her.
She snapped all of her canine traps until the wolves move on, so she will concentrate on water again.


----------



## Seldom (3 mo ago)

Absolute mink & rat killer! The only set I could use working for MSU. A projection with an undercut and no roots/brush is a killer BE location. The projection forces them to hug the inside of the undercut tightly. That’s why Smythe could do so well with the little #55s. Bob Noonan’s BE video is the very best if interested.


----------



## Seldom (3 mo ago)

A 110 will do everything needed to trap rats & mink in BEs.


----------



## General Ottsc (Oct 5, 2017)

Took out the old line and moved to the new scouted area yesterday. 

Saw that beaver by his feed pile yesterday too. Looked like a decent sized beaver with a mix of dark and light fur. Set up a blind set with some fresh sticks for bait. The shore line is starting to freeze up so hopefully the set will connect in the next day or two. I'm gonna check today to see. If I don't get that beaver now, I'll wait for the creek to ice up and get him with a baited 330.

I'm also seeing the rats on the move too. Might be a good time to throw those baited sets out.


----------



## Outdoorzfool (Jan 5, 2017)

Firefighter said:


> View attachment 871424
> 
> 
> Mr Fox got a visit from a friend while trying on a Sterling bracelet this am.
> ...


Nice 

Sent from my SM-S908U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## General Ottsc (Oct 5, 2017)

Finally made it back out this morning now that the weather has settled and this is today's catch. Caught with bottom edge sets. 

The one that caught the mink was at the base of a tree that formed a pointed root ball underwater. I'm guessing the mink must have been looking for food.

The rat was caught next to a big rock that made like a vertical wall. This particular area still has some flowing water but it's pretty shallow. Except for where my trap is. The trap is in a deeper channel that's only 8-10" deep. I guess it was enough.

I did have to pull a few sets because they were froze in. I'm also seeing mink and fox tracks working a good stretch of the creek. The one fox especially went for quite a ways before going back into the woods. 

I'm debating putting out a mink box but with the warm up coming I'm wondering if it would be worth the effort. I probably will just for kicks.


----------



## Spade (Feb 20, 2007)

General Ottsc said:


> View attachment 874463
> 
> Finally made it back out this morning now that the weather has settled and this is today's catch. Caught with bottom edge sets.
> 
> ...


That is one big rat, and great looking mink.


----------



## General Ottsc (Oct 5, 2017)

Spade said:


> That is one big rat, and great looking mink.


I thought so. Unfortunately for the mink I tore about 3" of the tail tip clean off. I knew I should've cut the whole way down. The tail bone seemed like it was coming out easy enough. Live and learn I guess.


----------



## Spade (Feb 20, 2007)

Shouldn't hurt the value. If it was me when I put the mink on the board I would pleat the tail, give the fur more volume I believe. That is the old school way of doing it.


----------



## Seldom (3 mo ago)

The pleating also does one more important thing. When a pelt dries it contracts, the pleating allows for the leather to move/contract upward on the board allowing the fur to regain density. IMO


----------



## pigeon (Jan 25, 2009)

I wouldn’t lose sleep over it , worth about 5$


----------



## General Ottsc (Oct 5, 2017)

I know the mink isn't worth much but I owe it to the mink to put it up correctly. Seeing as how it's only my second mink, I'm not going to beat myself up too bad over it.

Nothing in the traps today but had more signs of activity on the ice that's left. Looked like another mink and an otter working creek. Surprised I'm not seeing mink tracks up on the banks though. Lots of mice tracks and decent cover in those spots that have the mice tracks. Maybe they don't want to get caught out in the relative open area with canines around.


----------



## Seldom (3 mo ago)

Good opprotunity to practice putting-up a mink.



General Ottsc said:


> Surprised I'm not seeing mink tracks up on the banks though. Lots of mice tracks and decent cover in those spots that have the mice tracks. Maybe they don't want to get caught out in the relative open area with canines around.


All of the mink I caught during the 3 year Dioxin Prj had their stomachs analyzed at the MSU Lab. 81% of the stomach contents of those mink were *aquatic*, not mammalian/rodent! The mink were caught from November into January Every year! Objective scientific fact not a subjective trapper’s hearsay!


----------



## General Ottsc (Oct 5, 2017)

Seldom said:


> Good opprotunity to practice putting-up a mink.
> 
> 
> All of the mink I caught during the 3 year Dioxin Prj had their stomachs analyzed at the MSU Lab. 81% of the stomach contents of those mink were *aquatic*, not mammalian/rodent! The mink were caught from November into January Every year! Objective scientific fact not a subjective trapper’s hearsay!


Good to know! I'm gonna put that in my trapping notebook. But I have to wonder why mink eat more aquatic fare this time of year then. Easier to find the food? More cover underwater now that the forest canopy is gone?


----------



## Seldom (3 mo ago)

General Ottsc said:


> Good to know! I'm gonna put that in my trapping notebook. But I have to wonder why mink eat more aquatic fare this time of year then. Easier to find the food? More cover underwater now that the forest canopy is gone?


Who is to say that they eat more aquatic animals this time of year and less at other times?? Who cares as long as the trapper knows and understands where the mink are feeding most often during trapping Season!! Location-location-location!

You mentioned forest canopy. We (MSU) did a mink habitat suitability indexing study using Spherical Crown Densiometers. We performed this study every 500m along the Titt all the way to the Karin Plant at the river mouth, 42 miles. The Standard Operating Procedure was to hold the instrument at belt height and take the readings every 25m For a 100m in from shore. Also included was the first 4m out from shore. By determining the over story the study told us The understory density. It’s the understory that tells how well the habitat is suited for mink.

The habitat along the Titt R.was determined by the testing to be of varying degrees of poorer quality except from M46 to Center Rd. Which tested a higher quality habitat and I verified it was. I set 46 traps and first check caught 4 mink and 28 rats Before being pushed off the river due to unsafe conditions.

I may be getting in over many folks heads with this info overload (more than what most want to know) but if you want to talk mink, I’ll oblige you! Know the animal you want to trap and you will succeed!


----------



## trapper sully2 (Jun 19, 2008)

Seldom keep talking, I'm finding it very interesting. Thanks


----------



## Seldom (3 mo ago)

trapper sully2 said:


> Seldom keep talking, I'm finding it very interesting. Thanks


LOL I changed my mind after we spoke that day at the dentist If you’ve read my thread about having a goal.

Was that you that was looking for a horizontal pulling winch setup? I’ve been using mine to pull beaver. I have it for coyotes so I figured why not use it on beaver. I like it!


----------



## trapper sully2 (Jun 19, 2008)

Yes, I was looking for a horizontal rig for my UP cabin, think I got it taken care of.,when I get down that way I'll have to stop in and check yours out and swap some storys


----------



## Seldom (3 mo ago)

trapper sully2 said:


> Yes, I was looking for a horizontal rig for my UP cabin, think I got it taken care of.,when I get down that way I'll have to stop in and check yours out and swap some storys


Super, look forward to it. I got your phone number from Brad but didn’t use it because I figured you were up at the cabin.


----------



## MichiFishy (Sep 17, 2019)

Normally I wouldn’t post an incidental, but this one was just too odd not to. Crawfish is a first for me. I have a hard time believing this thing weighed enough to trigger the pan on this 110, but obviously it set it off somehow. At least I know on top of the fish and frogs that are attracting Mink and Otter to this area, there are also big, fat crawfish.


----------



## Seldom (3 mo ago)

That I would consider, a fine-tuned trap!


----------



## MichiFishy (Sep 17, 2019)

Seldom said:


> That I would consider, a fine-tuned trap!


I’ve been fiddling with these pans all season, and I have been getting better at dialing them in. But….I’m gonna have to chalk this up as a fluke even though I really want to pay myself on the back lol.


----------



## Seldom (3 mo ago)

1st check on new beaver flooding. 6 traps= a 50# & 40#.


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

That's a good start on that flooding. I should go check out a couple of ponds but it's a pretty good hike for an old guy.


----------



## Seldom (3 mo ago)

Beaver trapping with me today.


----------



## MichiFishy (Sep 17, 2019)

Seldom said:


> 1st check on new beaver flooding. 6 traps= a 50# & 40#.
> View attachment 876579



Moving beaver with a handcart and a winch, you’re a visionary!


----------



## Seldom (3 mo ago)

MichiFishy said:


> Moving beaver with a handcart and a winch, you’re a visionary!


LOL! I have a pacemaker so I’ll try about anything to make things easier.


----------



## Seldom (3 mo ago)

I published 2 additional youtube video to that one as well today.


----------

